# Property in DF



## TheSouthAfrican (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been living in Mexico City for almost two years now and have decided to buy property here finally. I personally think the market here is great.

Can anyone recommend a good real estate agent in the Mexico City area that knows about some gems, not the properties you get in all the classifieds? :confused2:

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

